# my new logo/boat name



## bullardsls1 (May 15, 2010)

i was thinking of a name for my boat plus plan on shooting tournaments every now and then . my unkle calls me the crippler because i have been known for getting buck feever and wounding deer . i no thats not a good thing but i decided to have fun with it . ok i am sure i will be made fun of on this one . the CARP CRIPPLER  something different . i have seen alot of different names for bowfishing boats alot of them was copyed over and over again . i looked hard and i belive i am the first on this one .
i am no artist but this is what i got check it out . let me no what ya think .


----------



## bullardsls1 (May 15, 2010)

now that i allready orderd the shirt it kinda looks like a lawn mower 
lol a grass  cutting carp


----------



## sinclair1 (May 15, 2010)

bullardsls1 said:


> now that i allready orderd the shirt it kinda looks like a lawn mower
> lol a grass  cutting carp


yep, looks like a grass cuttin carp


----------



## shakey gizzard (May 16, 2010)

carp on a skag!


----------



## littleman102475 (May 20, 2010)

you the man bullard


----------



## RogerB (May 23, 2010)

where can one find a fan like the one in bullardsls1's avatar?


----------



## bullardsls1 (May 25, 2010)

RogerB said:


> where can one find a fan like the one in bullardsls1's avatar?



go to bowfishingcountry's forum and they have a fan setup thread most people buy part by part and piece it together . my fan is a 20 hp honda  it pushes that skiff strong 8 inches of water


----------



## BowShot (Jun 1, 2010)

I like it!!


----------

